# Vet recommendation?



## epemberton94 (22 June 2016)

Hi, 

Just relocated to N Yorks from Norfolk so having to find a whole new set of horsey services... can anyone recommend a good vet that's not to pricey who travels to the Bedale area please?


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (22 June 2016)

Hi! Welcome to Yorkshire! I use Hambleton Equine - they cover all of North Yorkshire and have a brand new equine hospital too!


----------



## epemberton94 (22 June 2016)

Great thank you! He's not due his jabs until the end of July but I think it's always best to be registered at a vets as soon as possible!


----------



## Red-1 (22 June 2016)

Hi, I am with Rainbow, based at Malton, but travel far and wide. They have a big hospital, kind employees!


----------



## Jim bob (26 June 2016)

I am also with Rainbow in malton. Know all the team there very well. Mainly because my boy is very accident prone and has had a few issues requiring lengthy stays there. So on very good terms. I should have shares really!!


----------



## Kaylum (27 June 2016)

Minster Vets York area for us not sure about anywhere else but recommendations are always good.  Good luck its a very big county and very horsey.


----------



## epemberton94 (28 June 2016)

Thank you everyone


----------

